# Gainsville, GA



## swampsauce (Mar 15, 2010)

First comp of the year for me. Went purty good. Cold with LOTS of wind and rain. 
http://kcbs.us/events.php?id=2211


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd say better than "purty good" that was great, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 16, 2010)

WAY TO GO TIMMY!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 16, 2010)

Way to put the beat down on Myron!!!!

that wasn't our Bare Bonz in DAL, was it?


----------



## swampsauce (Mar 16, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Way to put the beat down on Myron!!!!
> 
> that wasn't our Bare Bonz in DAL, was it?




Yep, thats him. DQ in chicken, 15seconds late!!


----------



## BigGQ (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks like a good start for you, Tim! Congratulations on a good finish.


----------



## Griff (Mar 16, 2010)

Excellent showing Tim.


----------

